# Porthcawl photos and history PLUS Rest Bay!



## editor (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got more photos to take on my next trip, but here's a short photo feature of the town: http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/porthcawl.html

I used to go there a lot as a kid and it was good to see the place in reasonable health.

A bigger feature on Rest Bay to follow soon!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

Fantastic!  I remember had a great thread on Porthcawl a while ago.

Half my village used to go and stay in Trecco Bay during the Miners Holiday (first two weeks of August) loads great childhood memories


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone know if the Jolly Sailor is still open?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.thejollysailor.co.uk/


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> http://www.thejollysailor.co.uk/



Fantastic, it was a great treat to go there with all the extended family.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Sep 8, 2006)

I live there! yay! 

If anyone is down in the future i would really reccomend taking the walk from rest bay beach along towards Sker - once you get a bit away from rest bay itself its like your own little world. totally isolated long walk along the boundary of the Royal Porthcawl golf club towards sker and pink bay.  really great walk if you ever feel like blowing away the cob webs!


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 8, 2006)

Ed you do the coolest articles.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I used to go there a lot as a kid



So did I. We'd go there for a fortnight every 'summer' holidays



  

Excellent photos


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

> So did I. We'd go there for a fortnight every 'summer' holidays



First two weeks of August? Trecco Bay?

If so I was the fat mouthy valley boy who threw the crab in the paddling pool in 1981


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember the firs time I heard of Coney Island in New York, thought 'thats weird, its the same as Porthcawl'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> First two weeks of August? Trecco Bay?
> 
> If so I was the fat mouthy valley boy who threw the crab in the paddling pool in 1981


nah we always stayed in a self -catering in the town centre 
We used to go and see  the latest Bond film every year at the cinema in Trecco Bay tho


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

> nah we always stayed in a self -catering in the town centre



Fucking hell theres posh wus!  I'm surprised you didnt go the whole hog and holiday in Tenby. 




			
				dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> We used to go and see  the latest Bond film every year at the cinema in Trecco Bay tho



Oh yes, I saw Jason and the Argonauts and The Black Hole there  

Do you remember those 4 wheel bikes that two people could cycle there?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Fucking hell theres posh wus!  I'm surprised you didnt go the whole hog and holiday in Tenby.


Tenby?  

and yes it was very posh - all decked out in seventies biege and orange with a stunning view of the High Street


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Tenby?
> 
> and yes it was very posh - all decked out in seventies biege and orange with a stunning view of the High Street



I bet you were one of those tubby posh kids in corduroy  looking smug playing the crazy golf


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I bet you were one of those tubby posh kids in corduroy  looking smug playing the crazy golf



fecking hell - rumbled   

do you remember the park with the plastic dinosaurs in it?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> do you remember the park with the plastic dinosaurs in it?



Scared me shitless when I was Four, had to be taken back to the caravan crying  

If I ever have kids they're spending their summer holidays in porthcawl whever they like it or not


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2006)

Now with Rest Bay photos added!
http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/rest-bay-porthcawl.html


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 9, 2006)

When did you go up ed?  I went up for the Knights reunion at the Seabank then stayed up all week, back to town yesterday.  

The best walk imo is the one from Rest Bay past Pink Bay and beyond to Sker then over the dunes to the Prince of Wales, especially on a bright winter's day when a pie and a pint in front of a great roaring fire awaits. 

Having said that the walk past the fairground and round to Newton Burrows is another good stretch.  Must be possible to get round to Ogmore that way..  Seem to remember there are stepping stones over the river.


----------

